# Hibernate: Insert statt Update



## Mr.Radar (25. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

Hibernate bringt mich mit folgendem zur Verzweiflung, vielleicht weiß jemand Rat:

Ich möchte die Attribute eines bestimmten Objekts updaten, Hibernate macht stattdessen jedoch einen Insert (gleiche Attribute, neuen PK). Zuerst dachte ich, dass ich vielleicht unsauber mit dem (detached) Objekt umgegangen bin, doch nicht mal das folgende funktioniert:


```
try {
			DAOFactory.getBefundDAO().beginTransaction();
			Befund tmpbef = DAOFactory.getBefundDAO().findById(bef.getId());
			tmpbef.setTherapieziel(therapieziel);
			tmpbef.setAnamnese(anamnese);
			tmpbef.setTherapieempfehlung(therapieempfehlung);
			tmpbef.setLastchange(new Date());
			DAOFactory.getBefundDAO().update(tmpbef);
			DAOFactory.getBefundDAO().commit();
			bef=tmpbef;
		}
		catch(HibernateException e) {
//exception handling
}
```

mit merge() statt update() hab ichs auch versucht, selbes Ergebnis.

(Anmerkung zur Struktur: Die gepostete Methode wird in einem Controlller-Objekt aufgerufen, die (u.a.) den Befund bef als Klassenvariable hält und das Switchen der Panels in meinem Frame übernimmt, sowie die Hibernate-Operationen durchführt. Originellerweise tritt der beschriebene Fehler beim Update einer anderen Entity "Behandlung" in derselben Klasse nicht auf, obwohl ich das Update dort vom Prinzip her gleich durchführe)


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mrz 2010)

hilft es wenn du DAOFactory.getBefundDAO() nur einmal lädst und in einer Variablen speicherst, die du wiederverwendest?
ansonsten sind es vielleicht verschiedene Objekte mit eigener Session usw.,

wenn etwas grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert, dann am besten ganz neue Test-Tabelle in der DB, Test-Klasse mit nur 1-2 Attributen, einfaches neues Mapping,
aus Tutorials bewährten Standardcode,
funktioniert das oder auch nicht?
wenn es geht -> Schritt für Schritt zurück zu deinem Programm,
ansonsten hat es zumindest mit deinem Rest-Programm wenig zu tun, kleiner Trost

falls dir das zuviel Arbeit ist, auch in Schritten, erstmal nur DAOs usw. rausschmeißen, auf einer reinen Session arbeiten

> Originellerweise tritt der beschriebene Fehler beim Update einer anderen Entity "Behandlung" in derselben Klasse nicht auf,

weniger Attribute ändern, Mapping zeigen, was ist Primary Key?


----------



## maki (25. Mrz 2010)

> Ich möchte die Attribute eines bestimmten Objekts updaten, Hibernate macht stattdessen jedoch einen Insert


Frage: Werden diese geänderten Attribute zufällig auch in equals/hashcode genutzt?


----------



## Mr.Radar (26. Mrz 2010)

Die DAOFactory hält static Instanzen meiner DAOs, also unterschiedliche Instanzen werd ich keine bekommen.
In Hashcode/equals werden sie nicht genutzt.

Habe einen neuen Verdacht, den ich sogleich probieren werde: In meiner Entity habe ich zwei Fremdschlüssel, diese setze ich in meinem geposteten Code ja nicht - vielleicht kriegt ja Hibernate dadurch Schluckauf...

EDITH: nein, das wars nicht...daaaamned...


----------



## maki (26. Mrz 2010)

Zeig doch mal mehr Code...


----------



## Mr.Radar (26. Mrz 2010)

Ok hier mal ausführlich code - der DAO-Code ist prinzipiell sehr stark an den aus "Hibernate in action" angelehnt:

meine DAOFactory (vereinfacht):


```
public class DAOFactory {
	private static BefundDAO befundDAO;
public static BefundDAO getBefundDAO() {
		if(befundDAO==null) befundDAO = new BefundHibernateDAO();
		return befundDAO;
	}
}
```


```
public abstract class HibernateDAO<T> implements DAO<T> {
	
	private Class<T> persistentClass;
	private Session session;
	
	@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
	public HibernateDAO() {
		this.persistentClass = (Class<T>)
			( (ParameterizedType) getClass().getGenericSuperclass() )
				.getActualTypeArguments()[0];
	}
	
	public void setSession(Session s) {
		this.session = s;
	}
	
	public void beginTransaction() {
		getSession().beginTransaction();
	}
	
	public void commit() {
		getSession().getTransaction().commit();
	}
	
	public void rollback() {
		getSession().getTransaction().rollback();
	}
	
	protected Session getSession() {
		//if(session == null) session = HibernateUtil.getSessionFactory().getCurrentSession();
		session = HibernateUtil.currentSession();
		return session;
	}
	
	public Class<T> getPersistentClass() {
		return persistentClass;
	}
	
	@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
	public T findById(Long id) {
		beginTransaction();
		T tmp = (T) getSession().load(getPersistentClass(), id);
		commit();
		return tmp;
	}
	
	public List<T> findAll() {
		return findByCriteria();
	}
	
	public T save(T entity) {
		getSession().saveOrUpdate(entity);
		return entity;
	}
	
	public T update (T entity) {
		getSession().update(entity);
		return entity;
	}
	
	public T merge (T entity) {
		getSession().merge(entity);
		return entity;
	}
	
	public void delete(T entity) {
		getSession().delete(entity);
	}
	
	public void flush() {
		getSession().flush();
	}
	
	public void clear() {
		getSession().clear();
	}
@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
	protected List<T> findByCriteria(Criterion... criterion) {
		Criteria crit = getSession().createCriteria(getPersistentClass());
		for(Criterion c: criterion) {
			crit.add(c);
		}
		return crit.list();
	}
}
```

(BefundHibernateDAO.java lass ich aus, da der relevante code in der o.a.abstract class steht)

HibernateUtil:

```
public class HibernateUtil {
	
	private static SessionFactory sessionFactory;
	
	private static final ThreadLocal threadSession = new ThreadLocal();
	
	/** Holds a single instance of Session */
	private static final ThreadLocal threadTransaction = new ThreadLocal();
	
	static {
		try {
			sessionFactory = new AnnotationConfiguration().configure().buildSessionFactory();
			//sessionFactory = new Configuration().configure("hibernate.cfg.xml").buildSessionFactory();
		}
		catch(Throwable ex) {
			throw new ExceptionInInitializerError(ex);
		}
	}
	
	public static Session currentSession() throws RuntimeException {
		Session session = (Session) threadSession.get();
		try {
			if (session == null) {
				session = sessionFactory.openSession();
				threadSession.set(session);
			}
		} catch (HibernateException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
			throw new RuntimeException(
					"There was a problem retrieving the current session", e);
		}
		return session;
	}

	/**
	 * Close the single hibernate session instance.
	 * 
	 * @throws NestedRuntimeException
	 */
	public static void closeSession() throws RuntimeException {
		try {
			Session session = (Session) threadSession.get();
			threadSession.set(null);
			if (session != null && session.isOpen())
				session.close();
		} catch (HibernateException e) {
			throw new RuntimeException(
					"There was a problem closing the session", e);
		}
	}

	/**
	 * Begin a hiberante transaction
	 * 
	 * @throws NestedRuntimeException
	 */
	public static void beginTransaction() throws RuntimeException {
		try {
			Transaction tx = (Transaction) threadTransaction.get();
			if (tx == null) {
				tx = currentSession().beginTransaction();
				threadTransaction.set(tx);
			}
		} catch (HibernateException e) {
			throw new RuntimeException(
					"There was a problem beginning the transaction", e);
		}

	}

	/**
	 * Commit a hibernate transaction
	 * 
	 * @throws NestedRuntimeException
	 */
	public static void commitTransaction() throws RuntimeException {
		try {
			Transaction tx = (Transaction) threadTransaction.get();

			if (tx != null && !tx.wasCommitted() && !tx.wasRolledBack())
				tx.commit();
			threadTransaction.set(null);
		} catch (HibernateException e) {

		}

	}

	/**
	 * Rollback a hibernate transaction
	 * 
	 * @throws NestedRuntimeException
	 */
	public static void rollbackTransaction() throws RuntimeException {
		try {
			Transaction tx = (Transaction) threadTransaction.get();
			threadTransaction.set(null);
			if (tx != null && !tx.wasCommitted() && !tx.wasRolledBack())
				tx.rollback();
			closeSession();
		} catch (HibernateException e) {
			throw new RuntimeException(
					"There was a problem rolling back the transaction", e);
		}

	}
	
	//was: public  - zu testzwecken geändert
	 private static SessionFactory getSessionFactory() {
		return sessionFactory;
	} 
	
	public static void shutdown() {
		getSessionFactory().close();
	}

}
```


----------



## Mr.Radar (27. Mrz 2010)

Fehler gefunden, lag nicht an Hibernate.


----------



## suikast42 (23. Okt 2012)

Hab hier ein änhliches Problem. Kannst du bitte sagen wie du dein Problem gelöst hast ???


----------



## SlaterB (23. Okt 2012)

'lag nicht an Hibernate' klingt üblicherweise nach 'lag an meinem Programm, in Zeile X falscher Wert Y in Variable Z gespeichert',
also wenig hilfreich für andere

dass seit 2010 kein Posting mehr von Mr.Radar erfolgte dürfte auch relevant sein, 
von dir selber gar seit 2006 nebenbei, erstaunlich immer wieder, Passwort gemerkt? 

Nachfrage hier nicht verboten, aber vielleicht doch eher eigenes neues Thema, das ist mein Hinweis


----------

